# Moonlighting??



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

I was just wondering if there are any real positive results/reasons a person should run a moonlight when your tanks daylights are off? I have heard of this but am not sure of why/ if it would benefit my tank. I am running a 30 gallon with angels, blue rams, harlequin rasboras, corys and ottos. 

Thanks


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

As far as I know in a freshwater setup the only reasons moonlighting is used is so you can see the fish after the lights have gone off, but this might interfere with the fishes natural resting cycle. Salt water is a different story though as many reefers will tell you their corals need it.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

actually for freshwater setups, moonlights have more negative effects, especially if left on for a long time. it interferes with the plants dark cycle and provides a very narrow spectrum of light that algae can capitalize on.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Backer said:


> I was just wondering if there are any real positive results/reasons a person should run a moonlight when your tanks daylights are off? I have heard of this but am not sure of why/ if it would benefit my tank. I am running a 30 gallon with angels, blue rams, harlequin rasboras, corys and ottos.
> 
> Thanks


How many of each of these fish do you have in your tank? It sounds like your tank maybe over stocked to me.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

yah angels shouldn't be kept in a 30 gallon tank either way but the rams are pushing it.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info on moonlighting, good to know.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the overstocking, I am aware that it is and I keep a close eye on it for aggression, and general fish health and I assure you that if I do see any I will sell/donate some fish to a tank more suitable. 

Thanks for your concern


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I run a LED moonlight strip for one hour in the evening after the main lights kick off. It's solely for my enjoyment as I've got some fish that are nocturnal and I love to see them out and about, even if it is only for an hour.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

That's sweet, which do you have that are nocturnal? I had an african butterfly fish once, he was nocturnal, SO neat.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a Pictus cat, who is nocturnal. My loaches aren't nocturnal but they are more playful under the moonlight than any other time.


----------

